# The Gathering



## Departure Song (Mar 31, 2009)

_The West Pole_, their new album, is OUT. 

Check out Treasure. I can assure you that the entire album is as fantastic as that song.

For those too lazy to click, The Gathering is an atmospheric rock band from the Netherlands. They were quite big in the gothic metal scene, but have evolved quite a lot from that phase. This new album is really pretty - not quite ethereal, but close enough.


----------



## Tarvos (Apr 1, 2009)

how to measure a planet?


----------



## Departure Song (Apr 1, 2009)

My review of the album:


> I've been asked what The Gathering sounds like by curious friends far too much for my liking. It's hard to classify many bands, but for the prolific Dutch quintet, it's bordering impossible. There simply isn't a term for a band that's gone from being gothic metal pioneers to a trip-rock band with their own unique brand of atmospheric rock.
> 
> It goes without saying that this is a band that isn't afraid to push boundaries. From their roots all the way to the present, each album of theirs has been unique. Some have stylistic conventions in common, but each album has a distinct direction that keeps their listeners interested and intrigued.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tarvos (Apr 1, 2009)

if_then_else


----------



## Departure Song (Apr 1, 2009)

Any particular reason your posts are just naming off old albums of theirs?


----------



## Tarvos (Apr 1, 2009)

because they are better


----------



## Departure Song (Apr 1, 2009)

Because you've listened through all of _The West Pole_, right.


----------



## Tarvos (Apr 1, 2009)

no because The West Pole does not have Anneke


----------



## Departure Song (Apr 1, 2009)

And here I was thinking you'd have a stupid response.


----------



## Tarvos (Apr 2, 2009)

Yeah I know I have nothing useful to add but that the Gathering is better with Anneke so get that first, then bother with this. In fact I think the Gathering are overrated, but hey, well you know me.

But watching you get all pent up over it when I poke fun at the way you look at music is just too fucking funny to quit doing :P

I don't know, I like the musical evolution bands like these go through but Anneke is such a defining singer that for me it's you know, not the same.


----------



## Departure Song (Apr 2, 2009)

I like Anneke a lot, too, but her accent's always bothered me. But I suppose it doesn't bother someone who's used to Dutch accents. :P


----------



## Tarvos (Apr 2, 2009)

Dutch accents are a relatively neat accent because you still get what the fuck they're on about even though the completely flat and monotone intonation makes it sound absolutely lifeless.

eta I hate people who talk like that though please learn how to pronounce the "th" sound IT'S NOT THAT HARD PEOPLE COME ON


----------

